# Mini Donkey is pregnant by horse



## manyhorses (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I have a mini donkey, that is in foal from my (small) arabian colt. Totally unplanned, I will never underestimate male hormones again..lol. My question(s) is I read that donkey's typically carry longer then a mare..That said.. what about when they are carrying a hinney? Do they carry longer, more like a donkey baby, or more like the 340 day average for a mare? Not sure when my colt really got the job done, and i'm concerned about her timing, we live in michigan, and I would fer sure like to see this baby on the ground asap, before the snow flies! But I guess that's not up to me, any suggestions for blanketing a critter this small? Thoought about a really nice dog blanket..lol. My other question is, do donkeys have more, on the average, problem births? I know they can be really elusive about foaling out, but I would really like to be there, even with my veterinarians assurance that she will determine the size of the foal, i'm concerned that she may get into trouble, and I won't be here...does any one have suggestions or comments? I'll take the good, bad and ugly, would rather be prepared then in the dark on this one. I've foaled out a lot of mares, but this will be my first donkey birthing. Are there books that I can purchase that relate directly to donkey breeding?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 30, 2005)

WEll this is only my opinon, and I normally wouldnt do this but if the donkey were mine and I knew when she was in foal(shortly after in the early stages) I would of opted to end the pregnacy.

I dont like people crossing mini anything with anything bigger then a pony.

Donkeys do carry 12 months, sometimes 13 with 12 being the norm. Donkeys are more secretive, so I suggest getting her in a stall where you can watch her.

Have her ultrasounded to give you a approximate timeing on how far along she is.

We have had a few donkeys have minor problems but on the normal they are fine on there own. But then again I havent ever had one bred to a big horse.

Poor donkey


----------



## jdomep (Sep 30, 2005)

We just went through our first donkey birth and the donkey foaling manual (I found it here http://store.miniaturedonkeyproducts.com/index.html ) was VERY helpful! Grace was bred to a jack and went close to 13 months! I know there are some here who have had baby mules/hinny's and hopefully can help. Is she a maiden? Obviously you are close enough to think the baby might get here before winter right? I believe it was mentioned once that dog polar fleece type blankets work well for the little ones. I can't wait to see pictures - if you want PM me I'd love to tell you about Vernon's birth.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 30, 2005)

There are many people out there that breed for a hybred specifically, and unless there was a very special health reason etc, I would never consider having the foal aborted. I have hinnys, mules, and a zedonk. All hybreds, and all have great personalities and are very kind and loving. Mine were not accidentally bred, it is quit hard to bred for a mini hinny very few mini stallions will have anything to do with a jenny. How old is your jenny? Is this her first foal? My jennies carried for 12 months when bred to my mini stud. My one jenny --this was her first--gave up after just one small push, and I ended up delivering her foal, my others have had them without any problems, but I do put them under cameras and use my equipage system with them. Your mare will determine the size of the foal, the problems usually come in (when bred to a larger animal) after the foal is born and growing, sometimes if the foal is quit large compared to the mare there could be a problem with nursing, (too tall to get under there and find it



) I live in northern Wisconsin, and our winters are just like yours --nasty, and cold! Do you keep your mare in the barn in winter? I managed to pull a foal thru that was born this past Jan. 5th, the coldest and stormiest day of the winter. This mare was ultrasounded to be open, and never had any bag, or any signs of birthing. I used childrens sweatshirts cut down to fit the foal, (I always do this with newborns) and kept her in very deep straw with mats on the bottom. In our area I dont breed any one for later then a July foal. Good luck with your foaling and hope to see pictures of you new little "long ears" soon. Corinne


----------



## manyhorses (Oct 1, 2005)

manyhorses said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a mini donkey, that is in foal from my (small) arabian colt. Totally unplanned, I will never underestimate male hormones again..lol. My question(s) is I read that donkey's typically carry longer then a mare..That said.. what about when they are carrying a hinney? Do they carry longer, more like a donkey baby, or more like the 340 day average for a mare? Not sure when my colt really got the job done, and i'm concerned about her timing, we live in michigan, and I would fer sure like to see this baby on the ground asap, before the snow flies! But I guess that's not up to me, any suggestions for blanketing a critter this small? Thoought about a really nice dog blanket..lol. My other question is, do donkeys have more, on the average, problem births? I know they can be really elusive about foaling out, but I would really like to be there, even with my veterinarians assurance that she will determine the size of the foal, i'm concerned that she may get into trouble, and I won't be here...does any one have suggestions or comments? I'll take the good, bad and ugly, would rather be prepared then in the dark on this one. I've foaled out a lot of mares, but this will be my first donkey birthing. Are there books that I can purchase that relate directly to donkey breeding?
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> ...


----------



## manyhorses (Oct 1, 2005)

Ashley said:


> WEll this is only my opinon, and I normally wouldnt do this but if the donkey were mine and I knew when she was in foal(shortly after in the early stages) I would of opted to end the pregnacy.
> I dont like people crossing mini anything with anything bigger then a pony.
> 
> Donkeys do carry  12 months, sometimes 13 with 12 being the norm.  Donkeys are more secretive, so I suggest getting her in a stall where you can watch her.
> ...



thanks for your reply... I DID ask the veterinarian about terminating the pregnancy... his reply "absolutely NOT" he felt that in doing so would probably cause Becca more problems... she is a rescue Donkey.. I rescued her from a farm where she lived the first 9 years of her life in a SMALL (10x10) Paddock... and was fed as the owner felt needed... anyway... she has been with us for about 3 years now, and is as happy as a lark... whatever that means. When I say small colt I mean he is aprox 18 months old and probably 11hh... he will be a Genetically SMALL horse...more like the arabs of old that barely topped 13h.....yes I agree, and if Becca could type so would she...poor donk. That's why I am really concerned... I DO NOT want to lose this Donkey, over MY stupid mistake.. so again I say any comments are appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## manyhorses (Oct 1, 2005)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> There are many people out there that breed for a hybred specifically, and unless there was a very special health reason etc, I would never consider having the foal aborted. I have hinnys, mules, and a zedonk. All hybreds, and all have great personalities and are very kind and loving. Mine were not accidentally bred, it is quit hard to bred for a mini hinny very few mini stallions will have anything to do with a jenny. How old is your jenny? Is this her first foal? My jennies carried for 12 months when bred to my mini stud. My one jenny --this was her first--gave up after just one small push, and I ended up delivering her foal, my others have had them without any problems, but I do put them under cameras and use my equipage system with them. Your mare will determine the size of the foal, the problems usually come in  (when bred to a larger animal) after the foal is born and growing, sometimes if the foal is quit large compared to the mare there could be a problem with nursing, (too tall to get under there and find it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to answer me...My vet said no to terminating the pregnancy...my first thought when I figured out she was pregnant...he thought more bad then good, and he DID say that she will determine the size of the foal at Birth... he went on to add that MSU has done studies in breeding a shetland mare to a shire stallion (AI of course)...with no adverse problems other than as you say...being to big to nurse..lol! Yes she is a maiden, and she is approx 13 years old, *had* I been TRYING to get her pregnant I probably would not have had ANY luck...nor baby..lol. Becca really is a sweethart...so I was surprised to learn they are more evasive then "mares" is this true??? all my "mares" seem to wait until i am present before foaling...like they WANT me there...just in case? I have planned to have the truck n trailer hooked and ready to zoom to MSU at the first sign of trouble... but again I am concerned are they really THAT sneaky?? or is just a lack of "seeing" the signs?

I read about sweat shirts, and thought that would be best...till I'm sure how big the baby is, and Yes I do have access to a barn. Her stall is prepared...cleaned thoughly, rebedded deeply with straw...but she HATES It...(see below.)

I am Really, Really hoping that the baby gets here before the winter really hits.... but being unsure of the actual breeding date...there are no guarantees...she "looks" as though she is shaping up...belly large, with movement ie...dropping slightly, mammory gland enlargement, muscles relaxing...etc... just not sure if the little guy got her in december of last year, or february of this year...he is such a little brat...but he comes from a long line of "workin Arabs"... he is Reealllllyyy nice, and a great personallity to boot! Not at all studdish, although he does like the ladies



.

I did try to put Becca in a stall... however she constantly ran her chest into it, and demanded I put her out with her herd...a shetland, a mini, the colt (cuz what's the point in separation now???) and the llama's. I'm not concerned if she has a "normal" foaling with her group, as they are all respectful...my llama's would probably stand guard for her...however I AM really concerned IF there is a problem.

Thanks for your insight, and if all goes well, I'll be sure and post a pic of the first (?) donkey/arab cross...here's to hoppin it's healthy first, and very cute second.


----------



## manyhorses (Oct 1, 2005)

jdomep said:


> We just went through our first donkey birth and the donkey foaling manual (I found it here http://store.miniaturedonkeyproducts.com/index.html ) was VERY helpful!  Grace was bred to a jack and went close to 13 months!  I know there are some here who have had baby mules/hinny's and hopefully can help.  Is she a maiden?  Obviously you are close enough to think the baby might get here before winter right? I believe it was mentioned once that dog polar fleece type blankets work well for the little ones.  I can't wait to see pictures - if you want PM me I'd love to tell you about Vernon's birth.
> 476643[/snapback]
> ​


Thanks for your input! Looked up the donkey foaling manual...will get that on it's way ASAP! I am surely hoping that the baby is here before we get too cold. Thinking she's going to do the 12 month thing...which if I'm correct is going to put her near the end of october 1st of november...never saw the colt and her together...just noticed a DRAMATIC change in her personality about Feb., of this year.....went from sweet push around, to I'M GOING TO EAT THIS, and YOU will Get out of my WAY!!..lol, had her palpated in June, but the uterous was already over the pelvic rim, so Dr. thought ultrasound was a waste...could give me approx.. but could tell me that without the $100.00 cost. (Love my Vet



) I know several race horse owners in the area that "assure" me that it's going to be okay, they have babies in January "all the time" that's all fine for them. I normally (when I PLAN it, breed for warm weather babies) I prefer mother natures rules...warm, minimum bugs..lol...but alas i guess the baby will get here when it get's here..lol. I would love to hear about Vernon's birth...not sure what PM is?? Private Message?? i'm new to all this..lol...let me know what you need from me to tell about Vernon? Thanks!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 1, 2005)

I would not personally allow a colt that young to be present at a birth- he does not have the instincts necessary to tell him not to paw and scrape at the mare and the foal when birth is happening, he is a baby himself, even if he is the Papa!! He is going to have to be taken out anyway or you are going to be on a loop tape here



so you may as well get it over and done with. He will also breed anything else that is female- this is not good horse sense- it is time for your chap to grow up- separate or geld, the choice is yours!!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 1, 2005)

> have hinnys, mules, and a zedonk. All hybreds, and all have great personalities and are very kind and loving


MOst normal people, when breeding for zedonks use standered jennies as the zebras are not small themselves. The grant zebra is the smallest. IT is either them or the Chapmans that are normallyused for this. While the Grants are short by that standered, they are very beefy and not at all a refine animal.

The thought of breeding a mini to a zebra just kills me just due to the sheer mass of a zebra stallion.


----------



## bevann (Oct 1, 2005)

Ashley said:


> > have hinnys, mules, and a zedonk. All hybreds, and all have great personalities and are very kind and loving
> 
> 
> MOst normal people, when breeding for zedonks use standered jennies as the zebras are not small themselves. The grant zebra is the smallest. IT is either them or the Chapmans that are normallyused for this. While the Grants are short by that standered, they are very beefy and not at all a refine animal.
> ...


I have used kids sweathsirts for cold weather baby Minis.I also love the fleece fabric you get at WalMart in lots of colors&patterns.You can cut it to fit the baby and use duct tape to hold it on.It doesn't fray or come apart and is very warm.I would suggest getting a few different options ready just in case.My Mini foal born in late Nov 1 year was much more hairy than my spring foals.Guess Mother Nature takes care of them. Good luck&let us know when your baby arrives.


----------



## manyhorses (Oct 1, 2005)

rabbitsfizz said:


> I would not personally allow a colt that young to be present at a birth- he does not have the instincts necessary to tell him not to paw and scrape at the mare and the foal when birth is happening, he is a baby himself, even if he is the Papa!! He is going to have to be taken out anyway or you are going to be on a loop tape here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manyhorses (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas...just duct tape it on??



wish my grampa were still around, he WAS the duct tape king..lol. Poor baby probably would have more duct tape then fleece. So you just what...cut it too fit then use the duct tape over the fleece in the areas around the neck and belly? I looked at some foal blankets on the puter..but I just hate buying something I cannot touch and see in person! I will go out and get some fleece pieces, and perhaps a dogs coat tommorrow...you are right I should have at least something for starters! I thought about the sweatshirt thing, we used the arms of those for goat blankies...they were right dapper in their "turtle neck sleeves" ..lol.. I will be sure to keep you all posted on the baby!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 2, 2005)

Ashley, my zedonk is 9 months old and stands 37". the jenny was a small standard. Have you done any research into zedonk breeding?? You will see that there are quit a few small zebras (under 50") which are now being breed to ponies and large B size minis. Anyone with common sense would kow that you wouldnt breed a large boned massive zebra with a under 34" horse/jenny!! There is also shipped semen you can now buy for breeding zedonks. BUTTT----your mares do have to be approved by a vet beforehand. Also, with some B size mares which are bred to a Grants, the mares do have to have a C-section , which is very costly. I got mine when he was 5 months old, and I would NEVER think of breeding any of my minis to a zebra, BUT like I said --it is being done very successfully, and you will always have people out there trying to breed for for "novelity of trying something different". Zedonks are not for everyone, when I got mine he was next to impossible to handle, very wild, but it didnt take me long at all and he was gentled and follows me around like a puppy dog, once he gained trust in me his training went easy, he probably was a exception to the rule. But since then, I have talked to other zedonk owners and they have told me the same. Corinne


----------



## Ashley (Oct 2, 2005)

Yep actually have. WE used to have a zebra stallion that bred jennies. WE have also have zehorses. But now we breed strickly zebra to zebra.

We might get a zedonk baby next year thou.

If you have ever seen a zebra stallion, even thou they are short they are very built.

I do know people breed zebra stallions to mini mares I personally would like to pound them. But that is just me. A full blooded zebra baby isnt no small thing when they are born themselves.


----------



## manyhorses (Oct 2, 2005)

Jeeeezzz I started this post to ask ADVICE, not opinions there is a difference. ... I don't think anyone on here breeds anything without thinking of the risks to the mare or the foal, some people have a higher tolerance to risk, that said BREEDING any mare is some small RISK, regardless of size, type, etc....( I would never intentioanlly breed anything as small as a mini donkey to a full size horse...THIS one was a MISTAKE)

I still do not have one question awswered...DO donk jennets seem, as a whole, to be more elusive about the actual foaling time, then horse mares?? or do most show signs much as a mare does?? She is a maiden jennet and older..13 or so. I had read on one Donk website that they are elusive and get very overprotective of their babies.. So I was just looking for "input experience" from people who have bred donkeys.. and foaled them out.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 2, 2005)

YEs

And a donkey bag is different then a horse. THey get what I call a cow bag. Do you have any pics of her and of her bag?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 2, 2005)

manyhorses, I would probably say that yes, my jennies are more elusive then my mares. But I usually put mine in a stall and have the camera and equipage on them, when they are about due. I waited for one (who was bred for a hinny) and waited and waited. She showed no signs at all, so I put her out to get a little excersive..and wouldnt you know it, within 1/2 hour we had a babyout in the pasture! I would say there bag gets alot more noticeable then a mini horse. I also have one jenny who is very protective of her baby and wont let anyone near "BABY" except me, others are very good about it. I really think it all depends upon the individual jenny. Ashley, YUP---I agree with you , I dont like the thought of breeding a mini to a zebra either! Yes, we have friends here in Wisconsin that have zebras, Corinne


----------



## manyhorses (Oct 2, 2005)

I have thought about getting a camera...has the cost come down any on these? I saw a camera set up for approx $200.00...but was unsure of the quality.. Do you find the equipage to be reliable? Thanks for sharing your experiences....they help a lot... I'm just a nervous wreck here....waiting!


----------



## shminifancier (Oct 2, 2005)

I won't worry about the quality of those at that price at all...Anything that is 3 or more Mega Pixels would be just fine...That one say 2 or 3 years ago would have been 400 to 500 dollars...So these now that are 200 or so are just fine and dandy.



manyhorses said:


> I have thought about getting a camera...has the cost come down any on these? I saw a camera set up for approx $200.00...but was unsure of the quality.. Do you find the equipage to be reliable? Thanks for sharing your experiences....they help a lot... I'm just a nervous wreck here....waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 2, 2005)

Keri, settle down!!







You would be AMAZED at what people will do!! And we have no way of knowing how much experience or not, you have. Supposing I had not included that "idiots guide" and you had come back a few weeks down the line saying "Gee thanks guys, the Jenny foaled but the colt killed the foal accidentally, so I left her out with her group and now he's got her again??" How do you think I would have felt?? Oh and there are differing opinions re entires- I bred Arabs for twenty years and I NEVER "ran" a stallion- far too much risk to the stallion. My horses were all ridden regularly and had turnout paddocks, but they never "ran" with the mares. My Minis don't, either. I totally agree they should have as natural a life as possible but, since nothing about the life of a domestic horse is natural anyway, I tend to try for the best possible life for each individual. My younger stallion is out pacing the fence line at this moment because he thinks he has seen a mare he wants in his field (he has two in with him) My older stallion (26 this year) is in his paddock, fat and furry and alone, which is as he wants it- he will attack anything put in with him, even an in season mare. The younger one does not cover loose- he _will_ not cover loose- sometimes even the best laid plans of mice and minis gang awa'!!!!!

Oh and the cameras- didn't someone say Radio Shack had them for $40.00?????


----------



## Ashley (Oct 2, 2005)

Meadow Ridge, Can I ask who they are? Im curious if they are the same people we know.


----------



## manyhorses (Oct 2, 2005)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Keri, settle down!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry....



Just thought it was getting a little out of hand, and PLUS I'm just thin skinned at the moment...not enough sleep



Thanks for the advice on the colt, I shouldn't have been so jumpy! Thanks, too for your concern.. AND the sheer fact that I let this happen in the first place.. well I guess you get the picture..and I'm well aware of stupid things people do...have a group across the street from me that give a whole new meaning to "stupid people shouldn't breed"





This colt just cracks me up at times, he is like friggin houdini...got up the other morning and there he was with the "big" herd of horses, 4 mares and two other geldings, I dropped to my knees and thanked god he wasn't hurt, or dead. Still have no idea how he got in there...So in the end if he can't keep his butt in his own pasture I may have to geld him...Trying to wait out the neighbor's. They are moving, but I ticked off her younger daughter, and since then I've had horses loose at various times, I wouldn't put it past her to do something like that for grins n giggles... the people have NO SENCE. Example.. over the summer her one mare and filly were running loose..yes LOOSE, no fence, no nothing, the filly ran for the road as I was coming down it, 55 is the speed limit here..when I stopped and let her know, she shrugged her shoulders and said "they're my horses??" She intentionally LET them run loose...her stallions loose ALL the time



resorted to paddlocking everyone in...which admitidly is a royal pain in the "arse". So I will see if I still have the "problem" when they leave.



Thanks I'll check out the Radio Shack one as well!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 2, 2005)

I paid about $250.00 for my camera, I have the wireless set-up, and it works great. It has to go between a thick concrete block wall (barn) thru the outside wall of our house, and thru 2 interior walls. Mine is the leapfrog Wavemaster 20, 2.4ghz's, it has super clarity and sound. I have a "chaeper"one in our run-in, which is day/night also and wireless, and I paid around $150.00 for that one, (dont know the brand off hand on that one) but it doesnt begin to compare to my leapfrog one.YEs, I do find my equipage system to be reliable, but I do have to remember to check the batteries...lol... When I bought mine I told myself even if it saves the life of one foal it would be worth its price! I now have 2 equipage systems, ( friend went out of hackneys and sold me her system also) Jane, the one I mentioned above for $150.00 is from Radio Shack, and AMEN to ever thing you have said in your post. I dont let ANY of my stallions run with my mares either. I also have and had Arabians and Saddlebreds for the past 40 years. Never left our studs run with the mares each had there daily excercise thru riding and there own runs. Ashley, one lives in Cedarburg,(Bill) and the other lives in the Manitowoc area, (Terry) There is also one in the Rhinelander area, and was one in the Wausaukee area who had them. Sorry, dont know anyone on your side of the state. Corinne


----------



## Ashley (Oct 2, 2005)

Nope dont know any of them but my aunt might. She sells the foals to alot of people that side of the state, and a wide variety of other states. My aunt is the only one this side of the state that I know that raises them.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 2, 2005)

Ashley, I think Bill and Terry both buy there animals from Lolli Bros in Mo. I will ask them if they know your Aunt and let them know she sells foals. Corinne


----------



## manyhorses (Oct 2, 2005)

Ashley said:


> YEs
> 
> And a donkey bag is different then a horse.  THey get what I call a cow bag.  Do you have any pics of her and of her bag?
> 
> ...


Hi Ashley,

a cow bag?? not sure I know exactly what that looks like...I did take some pictures of her...but I cant fiqure out how to get them on this site...I will go look at the help, and see if I can figure it out...thanks for the info

Keri


----------



## manyhorses (Oct 3, 2005)

okay all of ya!!



Someone asked me earlier how tall Beeca is... had never really thought about measuring her. She's a pet here on the farm. Rescued from a horrible person, and I payed WAYYY to much for, and NEVER got her papers, but her and the other "mini" I got from the farm are healthy & happy. You should have seen her run in her pasture when she got here, she had been kept in a 10 x20 area with two mini horses, since she was purchased as a weanling...Anyway, I'm really off the subject of this email...

I measured her today....approx 37", maybe 38" she was highly suspicious of the tape measure..



does she still qualify as a mini donk???



Do they have "size classes" for them like they do mini horses?? I never thought about how small some mini's REALLY are!! Have seen a few..but not right up close and personel to mine...



Victor is a bit smaller then she is, I'm guessing he would be a class B...they are bigger correct?? See I JUST do not know much about these critters...got a book, but all I was concerned about was making sure I was feeding/caring for them properly!!

thanks in advance fer your input!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 3, 2005)

You know what- It must be a case of "It could not be done but the fool did not know it so he went ahead and did it anyway"



(The fool being the colt) I tried for two full seasons to get my standard donkey mares covered by both a Pony stallion and and Arab and they were having NONE of it. The Arab was very, VERY polite, but Oh, NO not them- they threw up their petticoats and had a real full blown hissy fit!! So, no foals for them- one went to a retirement home my local eccentric was running (Very well, she was /is rich!!) and the other went to a petting farm, where she is still ruling the roost and where they went out and bought her another Donk as a friend as she was lonely!!


----------



## manyhorses (Oct 3, 2005)

Morning,

And good day to you all! Could not figure out how to get photos



on here but I was able to up load some on yahoo

here is the page for photo's check em out!

http://photos.yahoo.com/badcompany1433

Bad Company is the colt's registered name...fitting eh?? lol See he is REALLY small for 18 month's. Both his mom & dad were slender & smaller arabs, so he should (yeah right..lol) follow suit.

Ashley, If you can get to them let me know what you think of her status! I don't have a picture of her bag...think she is getting tired of me pokin around on her..lol JUST Scratch me lady!!

Going to look at surveillance camera's today..should make my life easier!

Have a great day all of you!


----------



## shminifancier (Oct 3, 2005)

Life Span:

With proper lifelong care, 25-40 years

Height:

36" or under (IMDR Class A Registry), 38" or under (IMDR Class B Registry)

Weight:

200 to 450 pounds

So yes She still is called a mini But a B Mini just like the AMHR except the size starts at 36" for going into the B mini class.



manyhorses said:


> okay all of ya!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jdomep (Oct 3, 2005)

shminifancier said:


> Life Span:With proper lifelong care, 25-40 years
> 
> Height:
> 
> ...


I did not know that there were A & B donks too - I just love learning here!


----------



## pepperhill (Oct 3, 2005)

Somehow my herds timing was off this year and I ended up with 3 babies born in March. In Nebraska that means some nights are still below freezing and some days don't go over by much. We are also known for our wonderfull sleet storms during this time of year. NOT what I had in mind for these babies. I used my daughters sweatshirts. They wear size mostly size 7-8 in the little girls department, but I think the next size up would have worked well too. These were on little A sized foals. Unfortunately, the wind would bite right through the fleece so then I did the same trick with some old windbreakers and put them over the top of the sweatshirts and it worked really well. It worked best to put the zippers up the back of the baby. They looked hilarious! but at least they were warm. My husband thinks they are going to need therapy later in life to get over the emotional scarring they received from looking so ridiculous. lol Best wishes, you will do just fine, and so will she! How could she not with an owner that cares as much as you do!



Linda


----------



## Ashley (Oct 3, 2005)

Well if she is indeed preggers, which she does not look like it to me. She would foal till next year. In the butt shot of her you cant see a bag at all. They get huge bags, and you defenatly would see it looking at her.


----------



## jdomep (Oct 3, 2005)

This is a picture of Grace's (very small) bag 4 weeks before delivery and she didn't get a noticable bag until 1 week prior to delivery and since your vet confirmed I think she may be like our Gracie and not show until almost time


----------



## manyhorses (Oct 3, 2005)

pepperhill said:


> Somehow my herds timing was off this year and I ended up with 3 babies born in March.  In Nebraska that means some nights are still below freezing and some days don't go over by much.  We are also known for our wonderfull sleet storms during this time of year.  NOT what I had in mind for these babies.  I used my daughters sweatshirts.  They wear size mostly size 7-8 in the little girls department, but I think the next size up would have worked well too.  These were on little A sized foals.  Unfortunately, the wind would bite right through the fleece so then I did the same trick with some old windbreakers and put them over the top of the sweatshirts and it worked really well.  It worked best to put the zippers up the back of the baby.  They looked hilarious! but at least they were warm.  My husband thinks they are going to need therapy later in life to get over the emotional scarring they received from looking so ridiculous. lol  Best wishes, you will do just fine, and so will she!  How could she not with an owner that cares as much as you do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! That sounds like a wonderful idea, the jackets AND the therapy!!.. Just don't think they make all that great quality of a mini foal blanket, at least not from what I've seen in local tack shops..and going over the internet..well THERE you really can't do a quality check! Hope we both wil do just fine, went out and bought a camera today (surveillance) so at least I can quit running to the barn/paddock every time I turn around..lol


----------



## manyhorses (Oct 3, 2005)

jdomep said:


> This is a picture of Grace's (very small) bag 4 weeks before delivery and she didn't get a noticable bag until 1 week prior to delivery and since your vet confirmed I think she may be like our Gracie and not show until almost time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep...looks about like Becca's does right now, cept her mammory glands are a tich bigger...could be cuz she a bit bigger then Gracie. Yep Dr. confirmed pregnancy...plus when she is eating or drinking you can SOMETIMES see the baby move!! I Just can't WAIT!!!

I'm going to try the fleece/sweatshirt AND windbreakers! I'll send pictures so we can all get a laugh..


----------



## manyhorses (Oct 3, 2005)

Ashley said:


> Well if she is indeed preggers, which she does not look like it to me.  She would foal till next year.  In the butt shot of her you cant see a bag at all.  They get huge bags, and you defenatly would see it looking at her.
> 478079[/snapback]
> ​


Ahhhh looks can be soooo deceiving can't they?? She doesn't look pregnant most of the time from the front either.. But she was being a pain about getting her pics, so not the best. Some friends of mine bought a Standardbred 3 year old mare(well claimed her) she wasn't racing very well, placing 2nd, 3rd..ya know..She RACED and came in from the race, layed down and delivered a foal! Small but healthy! AND this mare had been in to the clinic I worked at and gone over by the verterinarian, blood work, lameness work up...ultrasounds (OF THE LEGS...) NEVER would have though that mare was preggo either...by the looks! No bag no looks no signs...yet there was a foal!



I think Becca has a little ways to go yet, but think she will do it yet this year. I'll be sure n post pics!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 4, 2005)

But is she checked in foal??? Donkeys carry alot different then horses to. THey dont really drop until the last min. They just get huge around. She isnt near fat enough to go this year in my opinon. My uncles donks that are that size are still very huge when preggers.

SHe looks a little chubby, but she is older and gone from thin to being fed right they can get a bit chubby. She looks like a normal donkey to me.

I do suggest if she isnt checked in foal that you do ultrasound her. That will also give you a better idea of how far along she is if she is bred.


----------



## manyhorses (Oct 4, 2005)

Ashley said:


> But is she checked in foal???  Donkeys carry alot different then horses to.  THey dont really drop until the last min.  They just get huge around.  She isnt near fat enough to go this year in my opinon.  My uncles donks that are that size are still very huge when preggers.
> SHe looks a little chubby, but she is older and gone from thin to being fed right they can get a bit chubby. She looks like a normal donkey to me.
> 
> I do suggest if she isnt checked in foal that you do ultrasound her.  That will also give you a better idea of how far along she is if she is bred.
> ...


Hi Ashley,

Becca was bred either sometime in November/december of last year, My Vet checked her IN foal in July of this year. AT that time HE said she was too far along to be exactly SURE how FAR along she REALLY is.... But would say to be due from October 1st till sometime end of november, that said, Unless Donk's have milk for NO reason, I believe as my vet confirmed, at 99% in FOAL..



I have milked her and done the test strips which are in the "red" one square to go!!! Keri

PS....adding new pics today...she has realllllyyy dropped down!


----------

